# Egyptian pigeon pictures ^_^



## egyptianswift

*

Hi all, pictures of some Egyptian pigeon breeds











































*​


----------



## egyptianswift

​


----------



## egyptianswift

​


----------



## egyptianswift

​


----------



## egyptianswift




----------



## egyptianswift

​


----------



## egyptianswift

​


----------



## egyptianswift

​


----------



## egyptianswift

​


----------



## egyptianswift




----------



## egyptianswift

​


----------



## egyptianswift

​


----------



## Pidgey

Well, I'd guess you just blew every bit of memory room that the site allows...

Anyhow, it's funny that they've either got very little beak or a lotta' beak! When Lin gets back today, I'll try to get a picture of the Egyptian Swift that I've got and post it--it's a lot like the first one in your post #10. He's the only one that I've got. He was a lost banded bird and it's unknown where he came from.

Pidgey


----------



## flitsnowzoom

Lovely birds. They look like grayhounds with that long body of theirs. Are they fast as they look? Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Maggie-NC

I enjoyed looking at all of your beautiful pigeons. Their housing is really nice too.

Are the parents able to feed their young with the tiny beaks?

Thank you for sharing your birds with us.


----------



## Charis

Beautiful, interesting birds.
How many do you have?


----------



## mr squeaks

Such beautiful and DIFFERENT pigeons! Thank you for sharing!

I, too, wonder about parents feeding with those tiny beaks. Obviously, SOMEONE has fed them as you have many!

I also wonder about the pigeons with the long curved beaks being able to feed their young too.

Pidgey: I didn't know you had such an unusual pij...you been holding out on us? mmmmm??

Shi
a.k.a. "Ms. Nosy Wonderer"


----------



## Pidgey

Just a rescue in my town that I saw on 911PigeonAlert. "Life is like a box of choc'lates--you never know what you're gonna' get until you take a bite... "

Pidgey


----------



## egyptianswift

*


Pidgey said:



Well, I'd guess you just blew every bit of memory room that the site allows...

Anyhow, it's funny that they've either got very little beak or a lotta' beak! When Lin gets back today, I'll try to get a picture of the Egyptian Swift that I've got and post it--it's a lot like the first one in your post #10. He's the only one that I've got. He was a lost banded bird and it's unknown where he came from.

Pidgey

Click to expand...

thank u 

thes breed called Safi and he is a good flyer

Egypt is the origin of thes pigeon *​


----------



## Pidgey

Incidentally, I spent about six months in Egypt back in '97-'98. Some of the time I had to stay in the Sofitel in Giza near the pyramids. I really liked the Egyptian lentil soup.

Pidgey


----------



## egyptianswift

*


little bird said:



WOW..what lovely wing and tail feathers.....would love to see photos of them in flight.

Click to expand...

thank u 

Egyptian pigeon is a verey good flyer




flitsnowzoom said:



Lovely birds. They look like grayhounds with that long body of theirs. Are they fast as they look? Thanks for sharing.

Click to expand...


what is the grayhounds ?

yes they are verey fast they called swift mean fast




*​


----------



## egyptianswift

*


Lady Tarheel said:



I enjoyed looking at all of your beautiful pigeons. Their housing is really nice too.

Are the parents able to feed their young with the tiny beaks?

Thank you for sharing your birds with us.

Click to expand...

thank u 

No they can't 

*​


----------



## egyptianswift

*


mr squeaks said:



Such beautiful and DIFFERENT pigeons! Thank you for sharing1

I, too, wonder about parents feeding with those tiny beaks. Obviously, SOMEONE has fed them as you have many!

I also wonder about the pigeons with the long curved beaks being able to feed their young too.

Pidgey: I didn't know you had such an unusual pij...you been holding out on us? mmmmm??

Shi
a.k.a. "Ms. Nosy Wonderer"

Click to expand...

The Safi can t feed 

but the Egyptian homer (Morasla) can feed the baby
*​


----------



## TAWhatley

Are the pigeons in post # 6 Scandaroons or something else?

Terry


----------



## egyptianswift

*


Pidgey said:



Incidentally, I spent about six months in Egypt back in '97-'98. Some of the time I had to stay in the Sofitel in Giza near the pyramids. I really liked the Egyptian lentil soup.

Pidgey

Click to expand...

good i live in Giza

and i like lentils soup too

*​


----------



## egyptianswift

*


TAWhatley said:



Are the pigeons in post # 6 Scandaroons or something else?

Terry

Click to expand...

NO it is an Egyptian breed called Morasla (Egyptian homer)*​


----------



## Pixy

Wow i cant imagine! they are all so beuatifula dn interesting. Hwo much does it cost to import birds?


----------



## Birdmom4ever

What beautiful birds! I've seen Egyptian Swifts at shows here in the U.S. and they had similar coloring and body type but they didn't have such short beaks as yours. 

Your Egyptian homer looks a lot like the breed I know as Scandaroon, but it's a little different. 

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## egyptianswift

thank u ...........


----------



## KIPPY

*



Anyhow, it's funny that they've either got very little beak or a lotta' beak!

Click to expand...

*I was thinking the same thing. Nice looking birds you have.

I also noticed the box with Made in China. It just found it funny. I feel a need to buy something that was made in some place like Alaska.


----------



## horsesgot6

Just Have To Say Love The Pictures of Your Birds They Are All So pretty. Are They just Native To Your Area Or Can You Get Them In The Anywhere. I'd Love To Find Me some Birds Like Them. 
You Have A great Day,
Jennifer


----------



## Garye

A lot of them look like they have no beak. I wonder if they find it difficult to be able to eat. But obviously they mustn't. They are unusual.


----------



## pdpbison

Wow...

Quite surreal compared to the ones I am used to..!


Amazing Birds..!


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## pigeon kid

omg they look scary im gona have night mares


----------



## abisai

*nice exotic looking birds*

Yeah . . . I was thinking the same - one of two extremes either super long or super short beeks.
Do the short beeks get foster parents to help raise them?


----------



## Pigeon lower

i am sorry to say i do not like the long beaked ones they scare me and the others i like they have a head like a chinese owl sort of.. thanks for showing the pics i also like ur birds in #12 i think there oriental frills i have 2 like the 2nd pic


----------



## jodexena

*Congratulations on your swifts!*

They are absolutely gorgeous pigeons, very beautiful and well kept, they must be exceptionally good flyers for that breed does that..cheers!


----------



## Bud109

thoughs are beautiful birds. i had seen them on another site and fell for them. though i cant seem to find anyone that has them let alone sale them. i would love to be able to get a pair of this beautiful breed. do you by chance know anyone that has some that they are willing to part with.


----------



## mousiemoua

those are beautiful birds. How do they feed their young?


----------



## Birdmom4ever

mousiemoua said:


> those are beautiful birds. How do they feed their young?


They can't. You have to foster the chicks to other pigeons with larger beaks. This is common in short-faced breeds.


----------



## maryjane

Wow somehow I missed this thread.....those giant curved beaks (my bf said they look like toucans lol) are SO COOL! I just love that quirky look. They are all beauties.


----------



## SkyofAngels

Very interesting, Did anyone else notice the eyes? There was one that was the close up of an eye and it looked kinda red around the eyeball and then if you look close at some of the other pictures you can see that too, Just got me nervous cause I saw a previous thread that was about ornithosis which I researched after reading the thread and It kinda looks like some of those pictures, maybe it is just the breed that is different but it is something to watch out for especcially since you have so many and ornithosis is caused by overpopulation.


----------



## mini paul

very nice birds like them


----------

